
BBC News - The top 100 sites on the internet - emson
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8562801.stm
======
naz
Can anyone else not find Myspace? Has it really shrunk that much?

~~~
eel
I think they must be grouping it under Fox Interactive Media which has a large
chunk on the graph and encompasses things like MySpace and probably IGN.

~~~
lpolovets
Except Picasa, YouTube, etc. are not part of the big Google square. Weird.

------
wallop
Surprised that Livejasmin is bigger than Linkedin.

